# Text soll sich wiederholen



## compta (3. September 2004)

Hallo Leute 

bin mit meinem Problem etwas "aus dem Häuschen" - leider.

Folgendes:
Möchte direkt unter dem Body folgendes eingeben:
<a name="Artikelnummer"> 123456
<a name="Artikelbezeichnung"> Abcdefghi
(zumindest so ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt.)

in einer folgenden Tabelle möchte ich gerne diese o.g. Angaben, wie z.B. 
123456 und/oder Abcdefghi automatisch ausgefüllt haben.
... Wenn Sie den Artikel Abcdefghi mit der Artikelnummer 123456 haben möchten, dann betrachten wollen, dann klicken Sie hier ....

Was bitte kann ich machen? Geht sowas überhaupt?
Über Tipps würde ich mich echt freuen 

Bis dann mal Greetz Compta


----------



## Bratenspritze (3. September 2004)

Am besten du postest mal eine Beispieldatei, daran kann man immernoch am besten helfen 

Hast du vor so etwas ähnliches wie eine Gallerie zu machen ? Nur halt mit Artikeln die man erwerben kann ? 

Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, das du eine Tabelle hast, in die alle Artkel eingeschrieben werden sollen, und zu jedem Artikel selbst soll dann nochmal ein Link existieren, der dann z.B. ein Popup Fenster mit den Details des Artikels öffnet ?!

Wenn dem so ist, dann kann ich nur auf self-html verweisen ... da erfährt man alles was man dazu wissen muss ...
Ansonsten beschreib nochmal etwas detaillierter wo dein Problem liegt und wie schon gesagt, füg am besten ein Beispiel ein

Braten


----------



## compta (7. September 2004)

.... ich hoffe, dieses Beispiel kann mein Probs etwas klarer darstellen?!
Bin zumindest für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar 
Greetz Compta


<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Mustervorlage </TITLE>
<STYLE fprolloverstyle>A:hover {
	COLOR: red
}
</STYLE>
<LINK href="../js/styles.css" rel=stylesheet>
</head>

<BODY background="../bilder/back03.jpg" bgproperties=fixed text="#000000" 
leftMargin="0" topMargin="10" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" vLink="blue"
style="scrollbar-highlight-color:152d66">

<a href="#Artikelbezeichnung"> ..	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#Artikelnummer"> ......	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#MC"> ......................	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#Anzahl"> ..................	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#Retour"> ..................	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#Porto"> ....................	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#mit Porto"> ..............	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#ohne Porto"> ...........	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#Qualität"> ...........	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
<a name="#Text"> ...........	< hier die Dateneingabe - unten (Großbuchstabe) das autom. Ausfüllen -->
< usw.--->


<center>
<table border="2" bgcolor="#c0c0cc" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="98%">
<TBODY>

<TR>  	<TD colspan="4" width="1" height="8"></TD></TR>

<TR vAlign=top align=middle>
	<TD></TD>
	<TD colspan="2"  vAlign=top bgcolor="ivory">
	<big><B><i>ARTIKELBEZEICHNUNG</i></b></big></TD>
	<TD></TD></TR>

<TR>  	<TD colspan="4" width="1" height="8"></TD></TR>

<TR vAlign=top align=left>
	<TD></TD>
	<TD Align=left>
	Art.Nr.:</font><big>&nbsp;	ARTIKELNUMMER</big></b>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
	<br><B>Mc: </font><big>&nbsp;	MC	</big></b>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
	<B>bis zu </font>&nbsp;	ANZAHL	<font color="red"></font></b>
	<B>Retoure:&nbsp;		RETOUR	</font></b></TD>

	<TD Align=right valign="top" width="25%">
	<big><B>&nbsp;		PREIS	</B></big>
	<br><small>&nbsp;		PORTO</font></small></TD></TR>

<TR>  	<TD colspan="4" width="1" height="8"></TD></TR>

<TR vAlign=top align=left>
	<TD></TD>
	<TD colspan="2"  vAlign="center" align="middle" bgcolor="#ffffff">
	<IMG src="bilder/*.jpg"></TD>
	<TD></TD></TR>

<TR>	<TD></TD>
	<TD colspan="2" bgcolor="ivory" onMouseOver="this.bgColor='cornsilk'" onMouseOut="this.bgColor='ivory'">
	<p>Qualität:&nbsp;		<b>QUALITÄT</b>
	<br>			TEXT ...
	<p>
	<li>Auflage:&nbsp;		<b>AUFLAGE</b>
	<li>Durchmesser:&nbsp;	<b>GRÖßE</b>
	<li>Material:&nbsp;		<b>MATERIAL</b>
	<p></TD></TR>

<TR>  	<TD colspan="4" width="1" height="8"></TD></TR>

</TBODY>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>
<P>
</BODY>
</HTML>


----------

